# Ugpeptides.com reopens to the public



## HimRoid (Mar 9, 2015)

*UGPEPTIDES.COM REOPENS TO THE PUBLIC *​* 
  "Due to many requests we have decided to expand our staff in order to have the ability to serve a larger customer base. This is an opportunity for everyone to have access to the finest USA made peptides and research liquids from the company with the best customer service in the game. Simply place an order and we will add you to our private list. We thank everyone who has been supportive, and look forward to meeting all of your future research needs."


25% OFF Coupon Code: 25off.*


----------



## HimRoid (Mar 13, 2015)

*We have the best products you will find.
Order your's now at 30% off.


30% discount code: 30off
*


----------

